# How much Aqua Soil Amazonia do I need?



## kevmo911

Well, three inches of substrate is standard. If your tank footprint is about 24"x12", that's 864 cubic inches, which is about 14 liters. So you'd need a bag and a half. Not quite certain about 17g footprint, so measure it yourself. LxDx3, then just type "(X) cubic inches to liters" in google search.

AquaSoil bags are measured in volume, which, while out of the ordinary for us US folks, is actually more convenient in terms of calculations.


----------



## Storm

ADA recommends the 9 liter bag for a 60P. That's what I used and it gave me a good 4" depth.


----------



## rockwood

so if I wanted to put it in my 75g at 4" if I have it flat across the whole tank (I'll actually slope it but yeah...)

Then I'm looking at: 

48x18x4 = 3456 cubic inches
1 cubic inches = 0.016387064 liters

So 3456 cubic inches = 56.6 liters

56.6 liters / 9 = 6.28 9L bags

Does that sound about right to everyone? Going with AS is going to hurt. Looking at $170ish + shipping.


----------



## Craigthor

rockwood said:


> so if I wanted to put it in my 75g at 4" if I have it flat across the whole tank (I'll actually slope it but yeah...)
> 
> Then I'm looking at:
> 
> 48x18x4 = 3456 cubic inches
> 1 cubic inches = 0.016387064 liters
> 
> So 3456 cubic inches = 56.6 liters
> 
> 56.6 liters / 9 = 6.28 9L bags
> 
> Does that sound about right to everyone? Going with AS is going to hurt. Looking at $170ish + shipping.


That's about right I have 8.5 bags in my 150 which is 2' longer tehn your 75.

Craig


----------



## madness

In a 20 gallon high tank one 9L bag seems fine though I would imagine that in a 20 long it might be too thin of a layer of substrate with only 9L.

I would imagine that a 60P (17G) should be about perfect with a 9L bag.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Buy a 9L bag and 3L of Powder type. You will have extra of both.


----------



## Daisy Mae

*Aquasoil calculator*

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=26_27

Punch your numbers in and it will tell you how much you need. Handy dandy tool.


----------

